# Passed my ACF Sous Chef Exam.



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Took my ACF Sous chef exam and I must say, it was alittle harder than I thought. I passed with a 74 but was kinda shocked I didn't do better.

Any way I took a year worth of studying 5 books while also taking classes. Now all I need to get my certification is my grades from the Nutrition course at the end of this semester (final on April 29)


I was suprised that I had no questions about food costing or costing out of menu items ---etc...

The baking part is what really killed me(since it has been years since I have actually baked anything)

also was suprised about the French meaning of Hor D'ourves (and yes I did get it right)

Billy


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congrats Billy. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats on your exam!  :bounce:

Just curious as to _what_ the French meaning of Hor D'ourves means though.


----------



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Well If I would have spelled it corect. Hors D'oeuvre ;-)


Outside the work!! top of page 412 in "The Art And Science of Culinary Preparation"

It was a loooong night tonight.

Billy


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Congrats on your passing of the Sous Chef exam!!!! 

:chef: :roll: :bounce: :beer: :smiles: :crazy: :smoking:  


Was the book "The Art And Science of Culinary Preparation" the most beneficial to you for the exam. And how do you Count up points? I guess it doesn't matter to me now since I'm only a student. But Nietzche says, "A man without a plan is not a man". So I'm just planning right now............


----------



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes---and no.

I would say a combination of several, including
The Art and Science
New Pro chef 7th edition
On Cooking (my personal fave)
Pro cooking 4th edition
Sauces--classical and contemporary sauce making
CIA'S Gardemange book, The Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen (me like a lot also)

the ServeSafe Sanitation Course book.

Thats what did it for me.
If I would have taken that **** Baking class last semester,Pro baking had a couple of things from it on the test.


Enjoy and happy reading.

Billy


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations on passing your exam Billy! :bounce:


----------

